# how can i complain about ISI region officer in a secrect way ?



## kakar

Salam all respectable friends, I m very simple person and I belong from a normal family I want to complain about the ISI tasil officer because he is not a serious with his job he takes money and other facilities from different people in my area he is directly involved in triable jirga etc he is doing blackmailing some people for money and he is getting money from the people from their business and also he want to involve the cases nowadays he is treating a SHO of city and other many cases now how can stop or transfer from our city. If I complain directly against him I know that day will be my last day in this world so please help me or us.


----------



## A.Rafay

You can submit complain about this on ISI website if they allow complains. Check their website. 
You fear for your life if you complain directly? They can track your IP and know who you are.


----------



## Srinivas

Complaining secretly against a secret service ........


----------



## Kaniska

kakar said:


> Salam all respectable friends, I m very simple person and I belong from a normal family I want to complain about the ISI tasil officer because he is not a serious with his job he takes money and other facilities from different people in my area he is directly involved in triable jirga etc he is doing blackmailing some people for money and he is getting money from the people from their business and also he want to involve the cases nowadays he is treating a SHO of city and other many cases now how can stop or transfer from our city. If I complain directly against him I know that day will be my last day in this world so please help me or us.



Come on dude...you are too much realistic...Are you expecting some thing to happen if you complain?


----------



## Skull and Bones

Since ISI is a secret service and you want to keep your complaint a secret, i suggest you complain via ISI.


----------



## special

kakar said:


> Salam all respectable friends, I m very simple person and I belong from a normal family I want to complain about the ISI tasil officer because he is not a serious with his job he takes money and other facilities from different people in my area he is directly involved in triable jirga etc he is doing blackmailing some people for money and he is getting money from the people from their business and also he want to involve the cases nowadays he is treating a SHO of city and other many cases now how can stop or transfer from our city. If I complain directly against him I know that day will be my last day in this world so please help me or us.



since, you want to complaint secretly you can sent a complaint against that ISI guy to prime minister. and one to your defence minister. you must sent the complaint in registered letter( i don't know anything about pakistan's postal system, i believe india and pakistan has similar kind of postal system which is influenced by the british postal system) write all the details you know about him. you must mention your fear about that ISI guy. 
you don't have to fear about the ISI will kill you for complaining against their agent as you are not against ISI or against pakistan. this is only a criminal case. may be that guy is just bluffing to get fear among the people. if he is a real ISI the politicians will take care of this matter. Don't send any complaint through ISI's site it is not gonna change anything. send only in registered letter because it is only opened by secretary of PM or DM and they must have to replay your letter. you don't have to fear, nothing is going to happen to you, brother. if you trust the police, then you must complain to police officials of higher rank, they will take action against him. but i prefer you to send a complaint to politicians who you believe has the power to handle this case.

don't fear, after all the pakistani members in this form will be there to help you, after all you are one of the member of their PDF community.


----------



## Alpha1

How do you know he is from ISI?


----------



## livingdead

Alpha1 said:


> How do you know he is from ISI?



thats what the guy claims when asking for money..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

kakar said:


> Salam all respectable friends, I m very simple person and I belong from a normal family I want to complain about the ISI tasil officer because he is not a serious with his job he takes money and other facilities from different people in my area he is directly involved in triable jirga etc he is doing blackmailing some people for money and he is getting money from the people from their business and also he want to involve the cases nowadays he is treating a SHO of city and other many cases now how can stop or transfer from our city. If I complain directly against him I know that day will be my last day in this world so please help me or us.


first thing first welcome to the forum....
second thing, is this guy going around flashing his card and chanting he is II? if yes than i doubt if hes actually the real catch. the best you can do is right a letter to PM , and Commisioner / DCO of your area. if hes the lower level guy he will be punished for his actions, if hes middle rank like AD / inspector than forget about it

and third and the last a very important thing.....you are f u c k e d because you just said this on an open public forum, where people at places can track down your IP easily....not a very smart move it was.....either you are a fool or you take us as one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

^^^
I hope he is using a proxy!


----------



## special

balixd said:


> first thing first welcome to the forum....
> second thing, is this guy going around flashing his card and chanting he is II? if yes than i doubt if hes actually the real catch. the best you can do is right a letter to PM , and Commisioner / DCO of your area. if hes the lower level guy he will be punished for his actions, if hes middle rank like AD / inspector than forget about it
> 
> and third and the last a very important thing.....you are f u c k e d because you just said this on an open public forum, where people at places can track down your IP easily....not a very smart move it was.....either you are a fool or you take us as one



i don't think our member is using his home internet for this and maybe he is using a fake name and ID. otherwise he is F***ked.
i don't think that guy is from ISI as he claimed himself to be an ISI agent and no intelligence agency is not going to appoint a dump *** like him. 
i think our member is exaggerating that guy. may be he is just a dum*** nut trying to get some respect by fear from the people for him.


----------



## livingdead

balixd said:


> first thing first welcome to the forum....
> second thing, is this guy going around flashing his card and chanting he is II? if yes than i doubt if hes actually the real catch. the best you can do is right a letter to PM , and Commisioner / DCO of your area. if hes the lower level guy he will be punished for his actions, if hes middle rank like AD / inspector than forget about it
> 
> and third and the last a very important thing.....you are f u c k e d because you just said this on an open public forum, where people at places can track down your IP easily....not a very smart move it was.....either you are a fool or you take us as one



you seriously think ISI will kill him just because he is talking against specific person who is doing something wrong? This is scary thing then, bit like mafia..


----------



## special

hinduguy said:


> you seriously think ISI will kill him just because he is talking against specific person who is doing something wrong? This is scary thing then, bit like mafia..



we don't know about ISI as he do.


----------



## Amaa'n

hinduguy said:


> you seriously think ISI will kill him just because he is talking against specific person who is doing something wrong? This is scary thing then, bit like mafia..


you never know with these intelligence guys ......lol oh yar thira sa daranay tou diya karo banaday ko....you think he will be the first one complaining against an operative like this? bhai yahan par tou SC mein case chala gaya aur chief sahab ko koi farq nahin parha....
one should always be careful with these guys, koi pta nahin thanay walay he utha ke le jayien....


----------



## livingdead

balixd said:


> you never know with these intelligence guys ......lol oh yar thira sa daranay tou diya karo banaday ko....you think he will be the first one complaining against an operative like this? bhai yahan par tou SC mein case chala gaya aur chief sahab ko koi farq nahin parha....
> one should always be careful with these guys, koi pta nahin thanay walay he utha ke le jayien....


you seriously need powerful politicians.. corrupt or otherwise.. just tolerate them for 10 or 20 years...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

special said:


> i don't think our member is using his home internet for this and maybe he is using a fake name and ID. otherwise he is F***ked.
> i don't think that guy is from ISI as he claimed himself to be an ISI agent and no intelligence agency is not going to appoint a dump *** like him.
> i think our member is exaggerating that guy. may be he is just a dum*** nut trying to get some respect by fear from the people for him.



heck i don't even think this guy is for real, am having my doubts about our poster, if he is smart enough to register on a forum and not use his home internet than he is smart enough to know where to complain against an individual who happened to be an employee of intel agency.... thats why i said either hes a fool or he takes us as one


----------



## Xestan

A.Rafay said:


> You can submit complain about this on ISI website if they allow complains. Check their website.
> You fear for your life if you complain directly? They can track your IP and know who you are.



ISI website! Are you serious?

On topic, I suggest, you should write a letter to the ISI HQ, it works sometimes


----------



## Amaa'n

hinduguy said:


> you seriously need powerful politicians.. corrupt or otherwise.. just tolerate them for 10 or 20 years...


oh bhai its not just pakistan but everywhere its the same, one can't simply speak against an operative unless that guy is low ranking officer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

If he tells everyone he is ISI and threatning people, he probably isn't.


----------



## Amaa'n

Xestan said:


> ISI website! Are you serious?
> 
> On topic, I suggest, you should write a letter to the ISI HQ, it works sometimes


kyon marwatay ho beecharay ko pehle he balochistan ke halat kharab hain waisy bhi i think the guy posing as agent is a fraud


----------



## Strigon

kakar said:


> Salam all respectable friends, I m very simple person and I belong from a normal family I want to complain about the ISI tasil officer because he is not a serious with his job he takes money and other facilities from different people in my area he is directly involved in triable jirga etc he is doing blackmailing some people for money and he is getting money from the people from their business and also he want to involve the cases nowadays he is treating a SHO of city and other many cases now how can stop or transfer from our city. If I complain directly against him I know that day will be my last day in this world so please help me or us.



Dont send an email or complain on website, they can track you.....Send a raven with note attached to its leg, but its going to be a long flight from India...


----------



## livingdead

balixd said:


> oh bhai its not just pakistan but everywhere its the same, one can't simply speak against an operative unless that guy is low ranking officer



in india nobody knows an operative.. 
this is so bizzare.. I can badmouth RAW .. and easily get away with it... they are criticized all the time..
I wont take panga with local police though, but if I seriously have issue, will go to court.


----------



## Amaa'n

bad mouthing is a different thing sending a formal complaint against them is different


hinduguy said:


> in india nobody knows an operative..
> this is so bizzare.. I can badmouth RAW .. and easily get away with it... they are criticized all the time..
> I wont take panga with local police though, but if I seriously have issue, will go to court.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Alpha1 said:


> ^^^
> I hope he is using a proxy!


doesn't matter ! they'll track him anyway!


----------



## RAMPAGE

kakar said:


> Salam all respectable friends, I m very simple person and I belong from a normal family I want to complain about the ISI tasil officer because he is not a serious with his job he takes money and other facilities from different people in my area he is directly involved in triable jirga etc he is doing blackmailing some people for money and he is getting money from the people from their business and also he want to involve the cases nowadays he is treating a SHO of city and other many cases now how can stop or transfer from our city. If I complain directly against him I know that day will be my last day in this world so please help me or us.


if ur reading this than ur a dead man ! i hope u dont because than i'll be in trouble too


----------



## Devil Soul

kakar said:


> Salam all respectable friends, I m very simple person and I belong from a normal family I want to complain about the ISI tasil officer because he is not a serious with his job he takes money and other facilities from different people in my area he is directly involved in triable jirga etc he is doing blackmailing some people for money and he is getting money from the people from their business and also he want to involve the cases nowadays he is treating a SHO of city and other many cases now how can stop or transfer from our city. If I complain directly against him I know that day will be my last day in this world so please help me or us.



I recommend you use this spary... that guy is definitely a TROLL


----------



## livingdead

Devil Soul said:


> I recommend you use this spary... that guy is definitely a TROLL



mods can easily track him... something tells me he is not a troll.. some pakistanis are too innocent..


----------



## Yeti

I doubt he is a real ISI agent the security forces work in a covert way not to bring attention to themselves.

When you sign a ISI/MI6/RAW form you go through various training and you can not even tell your family members you work for the intelligence agencies and here you are telling me this guy is acting like he is in a bollywood movie lol 

If this is true I have lost some respect for ISI but 99% sure this is bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JayAtl

A.Rafay said:


> You can submit complain about this on ISI website if they allow complains. Check their website.
> You fear for your life if you complain directly? They can track your IP and know who you are.





balixd said:


> and third and the last a very important thing.....you are f u c k e d because you just said this on an open public forum, where people at places can track down your IP easily....not a very smart move it was.....either you are a fool or you take us as one





Alpha1 said:


> ^^^
> I hope he is using a proxy!





RAMPAGE said:


> doesn't matter ! they'll track him anyway!



So we have one thing common , all of the above know that the ISI will retaliate and kill civilians who complain...


----------



## Kompromat

You are most likely being bluffed by someone pretending to be ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

